# Butcher paper dispenser



## Fordsky (Nov 11, 2020)

Any good recommendations for a butcher paper dispenser. Need a heavy duty one for BBQ catering business. Won’t be held down so need one that’ll stay put when ripping sheets off.  Thanks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 11, 2020)

Use my wife as my dispenser


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Use my wife as my dispenser


She must be sturdy lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 11, 2020)

I just vice grip her to the counter


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 11, 2020)

On a serious note check these out. You could secure it many ways depending on what surface it's on.








						Horizontal Paper Cutter - 18
					

Cut industrial rolls of paper smoothly and cleanly. Versatile horizontal paper cutter can be used standing, mounted on walls or hanging under workspaces. Made in the USA. Use with Kraft Paper Rolls .ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing tubes, warehouse supplies and bubble...




					www.uline.com


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> On a serious note check these out. You could secure it many ways depending on what surface it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome because I am in the market for one of these as well.


----------



## Fordsky (Nov 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> On a serious note check these out. You could secure it many ways depending on what surface it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. If the wife doesn’t work out, I’ll go with this option. ;)


----------



## bill1 (Nov 12, 2020)

A razor-based letter opener or one of those wrapping paper razor knives work well for cutting in a straight line.  
And if you don't have room on the countertop, you can hang a roll on a dowel and a couple brackets off a wall.  
Or have your spouse hold it.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I just vice grip her to the counter


I was envisioning duct tape .............................


----------

